# Getting ready (We are back)



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

well, we leave tomorrow morning for a BIG goat show in Estes Park CO. It is a Nationally known fiber show. They have Alpaca's, Llama's Angora rabbits, Angora goats, Cashmere goats, sheep, Yack, and Buffalo. All fiber producing animals. They are going to have over 500 Angora goats this year because it is the CAGBA (Colored Angora Goat Breeders Association)  Nationals this year and we always have about 400 Cashmere goats at this show. 

This is the real start of our show season. I just love to get together with friends and see everyones babies, and just catch up. We show on Sunday, (Fathers Day).

We leave tomorrow because I am going to take a Hat felting class so I can start felting Cashmere hats. :leap: I took a spinning class last year, now I just have to do it. :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Getting ready*

Ooo Exciting! Have fun. I hope your goaties do well and behave!

I am taking my first goat in a show on Saturday. :leap: Not expecting anything, but I can't wait to meet up with one of my friends!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready*

sounds like a lot of fun!

I cant' wait to hear how your goaties do


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Getting ready*

Neat, estes park is beautiful, and sounds like a huge show!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready*

Well my daughter just called and said the health check went great and she is on her way home, so I better leave work so we can get on the road.

If you are a praying type, please just say a prayer for safe travels.
See you all on Monday.

Hope all those fathers have a great Fathers Day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting ready*

wil lbe praying -- have a great trip and I cant' wait to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I just have to tell you all how we did this year at the Estes Park Wool Market. How can I say it :stars: :clap: :leap: 

Wow, I could not believe it. ALL 15 of our goats placed.

2008 babies (Colored) we took 1st, 2nd and 4th. (White), we took 3rd.
1year old does, 2nd
2 year old does, 2nd
3 year old does 1st and 2nd. This one that took 1stt also took first in her fiber only class
4 and older we took 3rd and 4th
2008 Bucks 1st
2008 wethers 1st
1 year old bucks 4th
4 year old Bucks 2nd (that one was hard because he has been the Grand Champion for the last three years, so I guess it was time to share the glory) 
Dam and Daughter 3rd and 4th
Get of Sire 2ud and 3rd.

We also took Grand Champion Over all Doe and Reserve Champion over all Doe.

Then we took Reserve Champion over all goat of the show.

We also placed very well in the fiber only (that is where you only send in the cashmere fiber and no goat and they judge that). The one is the only one I can remember for the fiber only. I do not have the sheet here with me so I can not remember what all we did. I know all my bucks fiber place but like in3rd place. The judge them by age and the color of the fiber.

I had to show a lot more then I normally do because my daughter is very sick and it was really warm up there.

So over all it was a FANTASTIC show for us. :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations Lori thats AWESOME!!!!! :leap:

I am really excited for you. 

That was a lot of goats you brought to the show! wow

OH I hope your daughter is feeling better soon. How awful


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Stacey. Yes my daughter was diagnosed two weeks ago, with what her Dr. said was a critical case on Mono. Her spleen was so enlarged that you could see it when she laid down. So she has been doing LOTS of sleeping and NO lifting at all. She is on a 10# weigh limit for lifting. So the reason I showed was she was just so tired. She did show a lot of them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liek 12 years ago my friend had mono and boy did she loose weight and hair. And she was skinny and tiny to begine with! Mono is nothing to laugh at!

I hope she recovers quickly from it and hopefully was able to have at least a little fun at the show dispite being tired


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, you have every reason to be proud!! My goodness all your hrd work and love of your goats REALLY paid off...and your goats showed it too!  

I know that Mono takes a while to get over, I do hope your daughter starts to feel better very soon.


----------

